# Hangi Engin? - Pezevengin



## esra0789

I came across this joke:

* Enginin selamı var.
- Hangi engin?
* Pezevengin!

Could someone translate it or tell me the funny thing?

Thanks


----------



## mighty_atlas

esra0789 said:


> I came across this joke:
> 
> * Enginin selamı var.
> - Hangi engine?
> * Pezevengin!
> 
> Could someone translate it or tell me the funny thing?
> 
> Thanks


Hello, it's a word game

Engin has his regards for you
Which Engin ?
pezev-Engin!

it is sort of like-


OarPiMp ( please suppose OarPimp were an English , man's name ) has his regards for you
Which OarPiMp ?
Your Pimp


----------



## esra0789

Alright, but how would I translate it literally then?


----------



## mighty_atlas

From simple Engin's regards, the joke-teller ends up in a profane word. Most TR People like that - From an innocent content to a blasphemous one.


----------



## Asr

esra0789 said:


> Alright, but how would I translate it literally then?



You can't translate the play on words literally Esra.


----------



## esra0789

Thanks for the help!

Could you then translate for me: _"__Enginin selamı var" _?
I already searched what the rest means, but I can't figure out the translation of this.


----------



## Asr

Engin'in selamı var : Engin says hi (to you)


----------

